
8 strains of the coronavirus are circling the globe - lordmax
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/03/27/scientists-track-coronavirus-strains-mutation/5080571002/
======
tastroder
Nextstrain site they are discussing here:
[https://nextstrain.org/ncov](https://nextstrain.org/ncov)

Note that I'm sure that's great for SEO but the "8 strains" figure from the
headline is pretty non-informative here.

------
joaomacp
Can someone help inform me better: I heard there are no significant mutations
yet, but I also heard there are 2 "strains": S-cov and L-cov, where S-cov is a
more recent and less dangerous variation.

Is this right?

